# Pineview crappie



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I got to the PV about 8:30am on Friday and headed back to Spring creek for some crappie action. The cold front that just went threw had moved them out of the shallows and into deeper water. We started trolling for muskie but keep marking suspended fish, so after a while we decided to stop and see if they were crappie. A few minutes later we had the first slab in the boat and I'll have to say they were the largest I have caught at PV in over 15 years. I can't say it was hot and furious but at least we caught a few of those big old PV slabs. One side note for those of you going up to the View, the free lunch is over, they started charging to launch today, $10. WH2


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

$10 everytime you launch???? That sucks.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

As we were getting the boat ready to leave, three of the folks that are running the Port ramp this year came out to us and tried to talk us into buying their season pass. I guess it all depends on how much you fish PV but at $110 for a season pass I feel it is very over priced. While you can buy a State season pass for $70(with the $5 off coupon in the fishing guide), and that gets you into dozens of parks, the PV pass is only good at one place. WH


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Did you get the water temp


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Water temp was 47* when we arrived but dropped to 46* after the wind came up. WH


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those crappies are nice. I haven't caught one since I a little kid. I think my first fish was a crappie. I was so excited I kept throwing back and re-catching it. Kids. :lol: 

I like how the curiosity about the PV crappies has raised recently and you came back with a good report on them.

Good work.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

In the last few years the crappie have really been coming on, with a few reports here and there of some bigger slabs but we were very surprised to catch nine that big, only one was less that 12 inches. I think we just got lucky and found a school of bigger fish but the larger ones were 5" from top to bottom  .


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you think you can catch bass up there now or should I wait tell it warms up


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

You bet you can catch bass right now. I ran into some friends as I was leaving and they had caught some nice smallies, it is plenty warm enough unless another front comes through.  
WH


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

It says it is going to be good weather the next couple of days I might go up there


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Crappie!...Actually I wouldn't know since I haven't ever caught any so I have no idea what their size range is. How do they taste? What other waters hold Crappie near Salt Lake (excluding Utah Lake)


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Any suggestions for a shore/tuber where to start now. I've heard they've moved or ain't bitting? :?: 
Leaky


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nice Crappie!...Actually I wouldn't know since I haven't ever caught any so I have no idea what their size range is. How do they taste? What other waters hold Crappie near Salt Lake (excluding Utah Lake)


There is a few in Willard . But the closest to Salt Lake is Utah Lake . I keep hearing they are in East Canyon too , but you are waiting for the short cut to open . Might be in June if the snow is deep .


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

JAT83- most folks consider a 10 inch crappie a good size for Utah and a 12 inch or larger fish is a true slab. Crappie are very good tasting pan fish, after having some today, I would rate it right up there with walleye. Like HA69 said, Utah lake is the closest to you, I don't know of another lake in your area that even has them. Farther North there is Newton and Cutler besides the ones HA69 listed. 
Leaky- Hey Fred how you been? The area I mentioned at the beginning of my post is where I'd start, then move to the next bay North by that day use area. Don't give up just because there are some folks that are not catching fish, give it an hour or so in each spot then move on. If your set up for it, I would use a bobber and jig with one rod, then cast some plastics with another rod, good luck.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Wiper. :wink: 
Leaky


----------

